# Selling crystallized honey in a container



## Salesi

I saw an ad on craigslist for someone selling honey in a container that was crystallized. The ad stated all you (the buyer of the honey) had to do was warm it up to make it liquid again.

I always make sure my honey is in liquid form when I sell it to my customers. I warm up any crystallized honey before they get it. I also put a label on it that natural honey can crystallize and to make it liquid again, warm it up in water. 

It never occurred to me to just sell it in the crystallized state to my customers as I don't believe they want it that way. Anyone had success selling the crystallized honey in containers to their customers?


----------



## odfrank

I have been doing it for 45 years, never heat my honey, sold 6000 lbs. this last year. I did heat up a five gallon bucket yesterday because I have run out of pints and am not ready to extract yet. 



Salesi said:


> I saw an ad on craigslist for someone selling honey in a container that was crystallized. The ad stated all you (the buyer of the honey) had to do was warm it up to make it liquid again.
> 
> I always make sure my honey is in liquid form when I sell it to my customers. I warm up any crystallized honey before they get it. I also put a label on it that natural honey can crystallize and to make it liquid again, warm it up in water.
> 
> It never occurred to me to just sell it in the crystallized state to my customers as I don't believe they want it that way. Anyone had success selling the crystallized honey in containers to their customers?


----------



## max2

I have no crystallized honey in stock. If I have it available in 500g jars it flys off the shelve.
Most of Europe uses mostly crystallized honey.


----------



## Salesi

Do you mean "creamed" honey or "spun" honey verses crystallized hone which is very gritty with large crystals? I have had honey crystallize in jars to almost rock hardness which made getting it out almost impossible.


----------



## odfrank

Salesi said:


> Do you mean "creamed" honey or "spun" honey verses crystallized hone which is very gritty with large crystals? I have had honey crystallize in jars to almost rock hardness which made getting it out almost impossible.


Warm it.


----------



## Vance G

I have an old refrigerator with a real 100 watt light bulb in it thermostatically controlled to go off when the temperature exceeds 100. I put three cases of quarts that were hard as a rock in there ten days ago and a few days ago they were just about back to totally liquid state. Small quantities including the quart that I refill my table container, just gets put on the bottom rack of the dishwasher for a cycle or two to return it to liquid. Neither method damages the honey at all as faster methods can.


----------



## Charlie B

Most of my retail customers will not accept crystallized honey. They tell me it will just sit on the shelf and they can't sell it. I store my honey in 5gal. buckets until I get an order, then I warm it to 100 degrees and bottle it. Bottling goes much faster with warm honey anyway.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Anyone had success selling the crystallized honey in containers to their customers?

Crystallized is the only way I sell it. I educate the customers. Once they taste it, they never want to go back. Once they realize it stays on their toast and biscuits better, they never want to go back.


----------



## dp2k

For those of you who sell crystallized honey - what containers do you use? a regular glass queenline/classic, or something with a wider mouth like a mason jar?


----------



## Michael Bush

Wide mouth jars work fine. They even make some very short wide mouth jars and those are very nice for this:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4418846&cp=2568443.2568448.11927733.11927746


----------

